# Herb And Lavender Rolls...LF



## Filus59602 (Jul 1, 2002)

HERB AND LAVENDER ROLLS 

Source: Country Living 

Herbes de Provence, a traditional French herb blend that usually includes rosemary, thyme, marjoram, sage, summer savory, and lavender, is the fragrant and flavorful surprise tucked between the layers of these rolls. If you like, make them even more aromatic by adding more lavender. 

12 servings (24 rolls) 

6 C. bread flour 
2 pkg. (1 1/2 T.) active dry yeast 
2 tsp. salt 
2 1/2 C. buttermilk 
1 tsp. baking soda 
1/2 C. butter 
1/4 C. plus 2 T. herbes de Provence 
1 tsp. chopped lavender flowers (optional) 

Make the dough: In a large bowl or food processor fitted with a metal blade, combine flour, yeast, and salt. 

In a small bowl, stir buttermilk and soda together. Use a wooden spoon to stir the liquid into the flour mixture or, with the processor running, gradually add the buttermilk mixture to the dry ingredients. Process until a soft, supple dough forms or, on a lightly floured surface, knead dough by hand until smooth - about 15 minutes. 

Form dough into a ball. Lightly oil a large bowl, place dough in it, and cover with plastic wrap. Let rise until doubled - about an hour. 

Form the rolls: Lightly spray two 12-cup muffin tins with vegetable-oil cooking spray and set aside. Punch the dough down and place on a lightly floured surface. Divide dough in half and pat the dough into two 6 x 6-inch squares, cover with a clean towel, and let rest for 10 minutes. 

In a small saucepan, melt the butter. 

In a small bowl, mix the herbes de Provence and the lavender flowers, if using. With a lightly floured rolling pin, shape 1 square of dough into a 12 x 24-inch rectangle. Using a pastry brush, coat the dough with half of the melted butter and sprinkle with 1/2 of the herb mixture. Using a sharp knife or pizza wheel, cut the dough along the 24-inch length into six 12-inch-long, 2-inch-wide strips. Stack the 6 strips, butter side up, and cut each into twelve 2-inch square stacks. Pinch one side each of the 12 dough stacks together and place, pinched end first, into a muffin tin. Repeat, using remaining square of dough. Lightly cover with towel and let rise until doubled in bulk -- about 45 minutes. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F. 

Bake the rolls: Place rolls on the middle rack of the oven and bake until golden brown - 15 to 20 minutes. Remove immediately from the muffin tin and cool on a wire rack. Serve warm. 

Nutrition information per serving: protein: 4.7 g; fat: 4.4 g; carbohydrate: 21.7 g; fiber: .84 g; sodium: 258 mg; cholesterol: 11.2 mg; calories: 145


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 2, 2002)

Filus - thanks for this wonderful recipe.  I love lavender!  Have you ever put just a tiny bit in spaghetti sauce?  It is wonderful!!!!


----------

